# Opinions on powerlifting



## cotton2012 (Jun 13, 2014)

Would like to see some opinions on how powerlifting can help my bodybuilding efforts.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh **** here comes the second longest thread of the week.  I will let the others begin...

POB will probably have something to say on this because he used to be a BB from what I understand and now he is a maniac PL.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2014)

You'll get uglier. Not sure how that will help


----------



## losieloos (Jun 13, 2014)

Seeker said:


> You'll get uglier. Not sure how that will help



Its true. I've gotten uglier ever since I started pl.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

Plenty of bodybuilders use PL in their routines. Especially off season.

LOL Dtown!


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

We are on a roll FRANKY!  We are on a roll baby!   WHOOOOOOOOOOOO  WHOOOO 

Ok I will shut up now.  That's the halo and TNE talking.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

Seeker said:


> You'll get uglier. Not sure how that will help



SEEK!  And after you told me I was the most handsome man you had every seen.  You lie!  Just like all men!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Oh **** here comes the second longest thread of the week.  I will let the others begin...
> 
> POB will probably have something to say on this because he used to be a BB from what I understand and now he is a maniac PL.



Trained like a BB might but honestly I sucked at it.

Cotton is the compound lifts are what build size what would logically be expected from lifting those same movements but with much more weight?

Truth is a PL legs are smaller than a BB as are the arms. Not always. But out backs will blow away a BB any day.

Your best bet to be a great young bodybuilder is to spend most of your time doing your bench squats and deads in a 3 to 5 rep range. Then from there using some isolation to really get deep into the muscle.  This is how I train currently for the most part.  I jumped from 220 to 250 very quickly once I started PL.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Trained like a BB might but honestly I sucked at it.
> 
> Cotton is the compound lifts are what build size what would logically be expected from lifting those same movements but with much more weight?
> 
> ...



My 5/3/1 program is like this.
Heavy compound lifts followed by high volume isolation for accessory


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 13, 2014)

My new routine I incorporated both styles of training
Heavy leg/upper body days i do between 2&6 reps
While my Light days are 12+ reps minimum


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 13, 2014)

Seeker said:


> You'll get uglier. Not sure how that will help



I like being ugly. It scares the pussies out of the squat rack.


----------



## snake (Jun 13, 2014)

PL is for the young pups; get a base to work with so when you get old and end up doing reps of 20, you still can keep some size. Ow that includes that big ass you got from squatting the house.

If you can't be the strongest PL at a meet, be the best looking one. If you can't be the best looking BB at the show, be the strongest. Just do what you love and you'll do it for a long time.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

snake said:


> PL is for the young pups; get a base to work with so when you get old and end up doing reps of 20, you still can keep some size. Ow that includes that big ass you got from squatting the house.
> 
> If you can't be the strongest PL at a meet, be the best looking one. If you can't be the best looking BB at the show, be the strongest. Just do what you love and you'll do it for a long time.



Damn I am neither of those!  Does being charming count?


----------



## snake (Jun 13, 2014)

Ow, that always helps!


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 13, 2014)

I disagree snake..... All though I should agree!

POWER LIFTING ROCKS......5/3/1 is a blast!


----------



## RJ (Jun 13, 2014)

531 is the shit! actually getting ready to start it again after a year break. 

cotton, strength breeds size, not the other way around (which is how most BBers think it works). I pissed away 13 years of lifting before i met a PLer and he changed my life. I vary my workouts now based on age and goals, but i always lift heavy (as long as i can anyway). 

As for being ugly, i've always been that, so it hasn't helped much. Or maybe it has???


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 13, 2014)

Arnold built his foundation with it. BOOM.


----------



## yeti (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Ronnie Coleman and Kai Greene. 
Ronnie deadlifted 800. Squatted something close too. 
Kai Greene squats 600+ for reps and presses something ridiculous as well.

Oh and Colombu has that awesome picture of him deadlifting.

Can't really say anything bad about ANY of these guys' physiques! lol


----------



## RJ (Jun 14, 2014)

yeti said:


> Ronnie Coleman... Kai Greene
> Can't really say anything bad about ANY of these guys' physiques! lol



yeah me neither. mlp


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 14, 2014)

Columbu was sick though. Deadlifting cars. He was a fan of lifting very heavy.


----------

